
Twitter Adds Explanations of Trending Topics - steveklabnik
http://twitter.com/search?q=%22Follow+Friday%22+OR+%22Its+Friday%22
======
mgrouchy
Definitely neat. For people new to twitter this will be a huge boon as well as
people dealing with unfamiliar topics.

A great idea, I was wondering what other metadata we were going to see coming
out of twitter.

------
amackera
Nothing for: Today'sNewMoon Apple'sAmazing House etc.

I'm not sure how useful it can be if only the already prevalent memes are
explained. But then, how could you procedurally generate these? That would be
tough.

------
steveklabnik
Check it out. Right below the box to tweet, this appears:

    
    
        "Follow Friday is a popular topic on Twitter right now. Trend Info
    
        A meme wherein users recommend other users to follow on Fridays."
    

This is pretty sweet. Yesterday, everyone was trying to figure out what made
Pittsburgh a trending topic. This kind of meta information certainly feeds
into that "pulse of the planet" stuff they were talking about.

